# Bucket moving slow and feeling weak



## treecutterjr (Apr 25, 2014)

Altec lrv58. About a week ago the UPPER boom didn't want to lift past the horizontal level (if that makes sense. For example if I have the lower boom vertical and I make the upper boom horizontal I can not move the upper boom any further Up. I CAN GO down. But not up any further.

This is from inside the bucket using the joystick/pistol grip control. Plus it seems SUPER SLOW moving around. Both upper and lower.








Now if I use the override/ lower controls everything works fine. I have full range of motion and everything feels strong and moving at proper speed.

I thought maybe I had magically gotten to fat but specs say it can handle 350lb and I'm a measly 279 lb so what's the deal?

Any insights would be greatly appreciated. 

I was low on hydraulic bit I refilled and nothing changed. 

I can use the lower/override controlsto to lift me past the stopping point but it still struggles going up with upper boom. 

Please help? 



Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## greg storms (Apr 25, 2014)

call Altec Technical Support: 877-462-5832 (prompt 4),. They will need a serial #, but were very helpful in assisting me with hydraulic issues on my unit. 
I called today to confirm # & was told there are 10 Technical advisers. The person taking the first call will determine which adviser to assign your case to, depending on issue & model/serial #. Then, you'll get a call back. Great, free service. 877-GO ALTEC!
Good Luck!


----------



## MOE (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds like electric over hyd issues something not opening all the way or floating a relief valve.


----------



## nitro1253 (Apr 25, 2014)

theres a lever next to the joystick to divert the hydraulic flow, you probably bumped it. make sure its in the right spot


----------

